# Android 6.0 working fine



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I just got the update to Android 6.0 Marshmallow on my Nexus 5 phone, and the TiVo app still functions correctly (I'm not rooted, btw).


----------



## hytekjosh (Dec 4, 2010)

Great, my Nexus 5X should be arriving tomorrow.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Now my 2013 Nexus 7 has just installed the Marshmallow update and the TiVo app works on it as well.


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

Just got it on my Nexus 6. Broken things remain broken, but in a different way. Description elsewhere


----------

